# The Redesigned Mercedes-AMG S63 and S65 Sedans World Premiere at Shanghai



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*Updates for the performance luxury sedan*

New engine, new transmission, new all-wheel drive, new exterior and interior design: on the S63, Mercedes-AMG has dramatically honed driving dynamics and looks even further. For improved performance with significantly reduced fuel consumption, the Handcrafted AMG 4.0L V8 biturbo engine with cylinder deactivation replaces the previous 5.5L V8 biturbo. Despite the smaller displacement, the new engine puts out 603 hp, 26 hp more than the preceding model. With a zero to 60 mph time of just 3.4 seconds, the performance luxury sedan is on par with full-blooded sports cars. The AMG SPEEDSHIFT® MCT 9-speed transmission replaces the previous 7-speed gearbox, and the fully variable AMG Performance 4MATIC+ all-wheel-drive system provides optimal traction.

As with the AMG S63 Sedan, the top-of-the-range AMG S65 Sedan receives a visual update that underscores the exclusivity of the high-end 12-cylinder model. The Handcrafted AMG 6.0L V12 biturbo engine retains its output of 621 hp and peak torque of 738 lb-ft. Thanks to the highest stage of development of the V8 and V12 biturbo engines, both new models deliver more output and torque than the competitors.

The new LED Intelligent Light System and updated front bumper with jet wing design underscores the more expressive appearance of both AMG S-Class models. The newly redesigned rear bumper and modified tailpipe trim add distinctive design focus as well.

"Impressive power, torque and performance on the road, as well as expressive design distinguish the new Mercedes-AMG S63 and S65. With the S63, we additionally took a major development step that supports our leadership claim in the areas of driving dynamics, performance, traction, equipment and demonstrative comfort. The S65, with its high-torque 6.0L V12 biturbo engine, remains the spearhead of the S-Class models," says Tobias Moers, Chairman of the Board of Management of Mercedes-AMG GmbH.



*Handcrafted AMG 4.0L V8 biturbo engine with twin-scroll turbochargers*

The handcrafted AMG 4.0L V8 biturbo engine in the S63 Sedan comes exclusively in the highest performance stage to date, with a rating of 603 hp. The peak torque of 664 lb-ft also represents a new maximum, and is available across a wide rev range (between 2,750 and 4,500 rpm). The sprint from zero to 60 mph takes just 3.4 seconds, faster than in any other performance luxury sedan, and the electronically-limited top speed is 186 mph.

The further advanced handcrafted AMG 4.0L V8 Biturbo engine utilizes well-proven twin-turbo forced induction, with the two chargers not located outside on the cylinder banks, but rather between them in the V of the cylinders. The advantages of the "hot inner V" are a compact engine design, an immediate response from the turbochargers and low exhaust emissions thanks to optimum airflow to the close-coupled catalytic converters.

Two twin-scroll turbochargers provide even better fresh-mixture cylinder charge. The results are a higher output, more torque at low engine speed and very spontaneous throttle response.

*'AMG Cylinder Management' cylinder deactivation system*

For maximum efficiency, Mercedes-AMG equipped the V8 engine in the S63 Sedan with the AMG Cylinder Management cylinder deactivation system. In the partial-load range, cylinders two, three, five and eight are deactivated, which significantly lowers the fuel consumption.

When the driver has selected the "Comfort" transmission driving mode, the cylinder deactivation system is available in the wide engine speed range from 1,000 to 3,250 rpm. The AMG main menu on the instrument cluster informs the driver whether the cylinder deactivation system is in use and whether the engine is presently operating in the partial or full-load range. The transition from four to eight-cylinder operation is immediate, fast and imperceptible, so that the passengers do not experience any loss of comfortwhatsoever.

*Short shift times, high efficiency: the AMG SPEEDSHIFT® MCT 9-speed transmission*

For the first time, the S63 is fitted with the AMG SPEEDSHIFT® MCT 9-speed transmission, which impresses with extremely short shift times, fast multiple downshifts and a rev-matching function. A wet start-off clutch replaces the torque converter of the production model. This saves weight and improves the response to the driver's accelerator pedal input, particularly during acceleration and load changes.

The extremely high torque of the S65 is transferred by the proven AMG SPEEDSHIFT® PLUS 7G-TRONIC transmission. It delivers convincing tailor-made dynamics and high variability. Whether automatic or initiated by the driver using the steering wheel paddle shifters, upshifts or downshifts are affected quickly and instantly. Especially in the "Sport+" and in manual driving modes, the transmission is very fast and responsive.

*AMG Performance 4MATIC+ fully-variable all-wheel drive*

The S63 Sedan comes as standard with the fully variable AMG Performance 4MATIC+ all-wheel-drive system. This intelligent system combines the advantages of different drive concepts: the fully variable torque split between front and rear axle, another first, ensures not optimal traction. The driver is also able to rely on high handling stability and a high level of safety under all conditions, in the dry, in the wet or in snow. The transition from rear-wheel to all-wheel drive and vice versa is seamless, because the intelligent control is integrated into the overall vehicle system architecture.

An electro-mechanically controlled clutch connects the permanently driven rear axle variably to the front axle. The best possible torque split is continuously computed according to the driving conditions and driver's input. The performance sedan can thus be driven in a continuously variable way from traction-oriented all-wheel drive to purely rear-wheel drive. Transitions are seamless and based on a sophisticated matrix. Alongside traction and lateral dynamics, the all-wheel drive also improves the longitudinal dynamics for even more powerful acceleration.

*For a personalized experience: AMG DYNAMIC SELECT driving modes*

The four AMG DYNAMIC SELECT driving modes -- "Comfort," "Sport," "Sport+" and "Individual," -- allow the driver to influence the characteristics of the AMG S63 and AMG S65 Sedans. Each driving mode modifies key parameters such as the response of engine, transmission, suspension, steering, ESP® and all-wheel drive (in the AMG S63). Independently of the DYNAMIC SELECT driving modes, the driver has the option of pressing the "M" button to switch directly to manual mode, in which gearshifts are executed exclusively using the paddle shifters on the steering wheel. If required, the suspension settings can be specially selected as well. The 3-stage ESP® and exhaust flap can also be switched with a special button.

The "Comfort" setting is the well-balanced driving mode with a comfort-oriented suspension and steering set-up, as well as a low consumption powertrain configuration and early upshifts - including smooth gear changes and a discreet engine sound. Cylinder deactivation (in the S63), ECO Start/Stop function and sailing function (in the S63) are also actived: when the driver releases the accelerator in a speed range between 37 and 99 mph, the clutch of the MCT transmission disengages and the engine is decoupled from the powertrain. The electronics lower the engine speed to idle and driving resistance is reduced by the compression and friction forces of the engine on overrun.

The AMG DYNAMIC SELECT driving modes "Sport" and "Sport+" are designed for high driving dynamics. This is provided by the agile accelerator pedal characteristics with direct set-up and the emotionally appealing gearshifts with shortened shift times and rev-matching function on downshifts. The increased idle speed in "Sport+" makes even quickeracceleration from standstill possible.

In addition, the AMG S65 features the "Curve" driving mode, active in the speed range between 9 mph and 112 mph. A curve-tilting function is integrated into the MAGIC BODY CONTROL suspension of the S65. As a result, the vehicle tilts to the inside of a turn by up to 2.65 degrees, similar to a motorcycle rider, reducing the perceived lateral forces and virtually eliminating body roll.

*RACE START, now even easier*

The RACE START function is also now available in the S63 Sedan. It has a new and simplified operating logic: in the "Sport" or "Sport+" driving modes, the driver only has to press hard on the brake pedal with their left foot while fully depressing the accelerator pedal with their right foot at the same time.

The on-board electronics will then set the optimum engine speed. Depending on the requirements or the road surface conditions, the engine speed can be increased or lowered in a certain range by operating the paddle shifters. As soon as the driver releases the brake pedal, the S63 storms forward with optimal traction, completing the sprint from zero to 60 mph in a best-in-class 3.4 seconds.



*Pure sound: controllable AMG Performance Exhaust System*

The AMG S63 Sedan is fitted as standard with the controllable AMG Performance Exhaust System to achieve an even more emotionally appealing sound experience. The adjustable flaps modulate the exhaust note authentically and directly. The flaps open or close depending on the selected AMG DYNAMIC SELECT driving mode, but can also be controlled individually with a separate button in the AMG DRIVE UNIT on the center console. In the "Comfort" and "Sport" modes, the low-frequency sound typical of a V8 emphasizes comfort. In "Sport+" it is of a much more emotionally appealing nature.

*Systematic lightweight design: AMG Lightweight Performance*

The stringent implementation of the AMG Lightweight Performance strategy contributes to high driving dynamics and low fuel consumption. The lightweight construction measures include the use of a lightweight lithium-ion starter battery, AMG forged alloy wheels as well as the weight-optimized AMG Ceramic Composite Braking System. Furthermore, the entire outer skin of the S-Class, including the roof and the front end of the body, is made of aluminum. Installing a spare wheel recess made of carbon fiber, a material used in Formula 1 racing, reduces weight by an additional nine pounds.

*Specially developed suspension for maximum lateral and longitudinal dynamics*

The AMG S63 Sedan is equipped with an AMG Sport Suspension based on AIRMATIC®. Customers can preset the damping to the stages "Comfort" or "Sport" from relaxed long-distance comfort to dynamic sportiness. Rebound and compression are set independently of each other, which optimizes the adaptation to the driving status and the quality of the road. The freely-programmable mapping furthermore allows a wide spread between minimum and maximum damping forces. The difference between the comfortable and sporty suspension setting is more refined and even more perceptible.

Mercedes-AMG developed special front axle kinematics including increased wheel camber, bigger stabilizer bar and more rigid subframe mount at the rear axle exclusively for the S63 Sedan. These measures optimize the vehicle's agility when employing a spirited driving style. In conjunction with the newly developed front axle and the specially tuned all-wheel-drive system, the S63 Sedan represents a new dimension in driving dynamics in its segment.

*AMG S65: AMG Sport Suspension based on MAGIC BODY CONTROL with curve-tilting function*

The MAGIC BODY CONTROL suspension found on the S65 Sedan is focused on driving dynamics and prepares for bumps before the vehicle encounters them. To this end, MAGIC BODY CONTROL combines the active springs of the suspension with continuously adjustable dampers and Road Surface Scan. The system precisely scans the condition of the road ahead with the help of a stereo camera to adjust the damping of each individual wheel optimally to the upcoming bumps ahead of time.

Previously reserved for the S-Class Coupe, the standard curve-tilting function causes the body of the vehicle to tilt to the inside of a turn by up to 2.65 degrees. This significantly reduces the perceived lateral forces and enhances the driving fun on dynamic roads.

Depending on the driving mode, the springing behavior can be set to comfortable or sporty to suit personal preferences; the curve-tilting function can also be activated. The active suspension effectively compensates body roll, squat and dive when moving off the line, in curves and during braking. The continuously adjustable dampers enable comfortable basic damping and a speed-dependent firm setting.

The ride height of the AMG S65 Sedan can be raised by 1.6" to increase ground clearance. At high speeds, the suspension is automatically lowered by up to 0.6," thereby reducing aerodynamic drag and increasing handling stability.

*Direct and with clear feedback: AMG speed-sensitive steering*

The electro-mechanical speed-sensitive sports steering in the AMG S63 and S65 sedans has a variable steering ratio. It stands out thanks to the AMG-specific rack-and-pinion ratio with its precise, highly authentic feedback. Power assist varies between three stages: "Comfort," "Sport" and "Sport+." The relevant characteristics are automatically activated depending on the selected AMG DYNAMIC SELECT driving mode or can be personalized in "Individual" mode. At low speeds, the driver only needs to provide minimal steering input. At high speeds, he or she is able to rely on solid straight-line stability. The clearly defined steering center and the authentic feedback likewise contribute to the optimum steering feel.

*Good control and fade-resistant: the AMG High-Performance Compound Braking System*

The large AMG High-Performance Compound Braking System decelerates the AMG sedans reliably and quickly, and is fade-resistant even under high stress. Both the S63 and S65 are fitted with compound 15.4" x 1.4" brake rotors with 6-piston aluminum fixed calipers on the front axle, and of size 14.2" x 0.9 mm with single-piston floating calipers on the rear axle.

The AMG Ceramic Composite Braking System is optionally available. The weight savings of more than 20 percent reduces unsprung mass and increases driving dynamics, agility and ride quality. Furthermore, the ceramic brakes are distinguished by a longer service life, higher corrosion resistance and higher thermal stability. It features brake discs of size 16.5" x 1.6" at the front and 14.2" x 1.3" rotors at the rear. This system can be identified visually by the "AMG Carbon Ceramic" lettering on the specially-painted brake calipers.

3-stage ESP® offers more safety or more fun as desired:

ESP® ON: for a high level of safety by adaptation to the sporty character of the car
ESP® Sport Handling Mode: allows wider yaw angles before system intervention for a sporty driving style
ESP® OFF: system deactivated for a sporty driving style on closed circuits. During hard braking, ESP® is switched back on temporarily.



*Front bumper with new jet wing: the exterior design*

The AMG S63 and S65 can be identified from the front by the LED Intelligent Light System and the redesigned front bumper with expressive jet wing design. The large side air intakes provide improved airflow to the cooling modules - their functional form is familiar from motorsports. The three-dimensional front splitter reduces lift at the front axle.

The door sill paneling with three-dimensional high-gloss chrome inlays visually lower the S-Class to the road and create even more tension on the side. Typical for the AMG S-Class models are large alloy wheels with a diameter of 20 inches as standard on the S63 Sedan, and forged 20 inches as standard on the S65, with other forged 20-inch wheel designs available on both models. The exclusive forged wheels found on the S65 impress with their eye-catching design: each of the 16 spokes twists in a special way so that the light-catching contours radiate to the center of the wheel hub. The wheel appears larger than its actual dimensions of 8.5" x 20" at the front and 9.5" x 20" at the rear. In addition, the ceramic mirror polishing ensures an exclusive look.

As standard, the forged wheels feature a high-quality, fully integrated wheel bolt cover made of forged aluminum. Its shape is reminiscent of a center lock as seen in motorsport. The AMG logotype is incorporated into the rim as a design element. Three other forged wheels of the same size are optionally available, including two design variants painted in matte black with a high-sheen rim flange.

The powerful rear end of the AMG S63 and S65 is formed by the updated rear bumper with diffuser insert and the redesigned model-specific dual tailpipes of the AMG Sport or Performance Exhaust Systems. Additional stand-out features are the many high-gloss chrome design elements at the front, side and rear, which develop their radiant effect especially in combination with dark paint finishes.

*Interior: premium appointments, design and quality*

The stylish character of the new S-Class models from Mercedes-AMG is also evident in the interior: both models welcome their passengers with an exclusive ambience. The AMG Sports Seats with memory function and seat heating offer the driver and front passenger increased lateral support. Nappa leather in AMG design with AMG badges in the front and rear backrests creates a luxurious atmosphere on board. Special touches include the embossed AMG emblem on the armrest of the front center console and the analogue clock in exclusive IWC design, which features three-dimensional, milled metal hands and genuine metal appliqués on the face.

The new-generation three-spoke AMG Performance Steering Wheels feature paddle shifters, a deeply-contoured rim trimmed with perforated leather in the grip area, and a metal insert with AMG logo. It is optionally available made of black nappa leather/DINAMICA microfiber. This places all driving functions on the wheel for true control of the car and adds to the driving experience of the AMG models.

Another hallmark AMG specialty are the displays: the 12.3" wide-screen color display reproduces round dials that provide information about engine speed, vehicle speed and more. The driver can choose from three display designs: "Classic," "Sport" (featuring an exclusive AMG design) and "Progressive." In addition, the AMG menu was expanded considerably and can display the engine and transmission oil temperature, G-force meter, engine output and torque, boost pressure, tire temperatures and pressures as well as the current vehicle set-up, among other things.

*Numerous options from the AMG Performance Studio*

Anyone looking to customize the AMG S63 and S65 even further can order a host of performance options from the AMG Performance Studio. The exterior can be tailored to personal preferences with the AMG Night Package, attractive alternative wheels and a carbon fiber package. In the interior, the Black Nappa Leather/DINAMICA microfiber AMG Performance Steering Wheel boosts the sporty character. Carbon or Carbon/Piano Lacquer trim elements round off the possibilities.

*AMG TRACK PACE App*

Motorsport enthusiasts can record vehicle data and lap times on the race track with AMG Track Pace App in the S63 Sedan. All values are shown on the COMAND display, and in the Widescreen Cockpit the current times can also be read. Based on the data, drivers are able to analyze their driving style with precision and can use the insights gained to improve their lap times.

The newly redesigned performance luxury sedans celebrate their world premiere as part of the Shanghai Auto Show on April 18, 2017.

*Read all about the updates to the Mercedes-Benz S-Class here!*


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

The article has a technical flaw - the 3.4 sec 0-60 is not the fastest or best-in-class. Tesla Model S P100D is faster.


----------



## the kidd (Jun 20, 2010)

all i can say is wow. just wow. that much hp and tqe is just incredible for a supossed non supercar


----------

